# The original 'braam' trailer?



## davidson (Apr 9, 2020)

I was looking through Martin Scorsese's back catalogue and came across a movie called Kundun from 1997, which I've not watched before. I feel like I might have stumbled across the birth of the trailer braam. Did Philip Glass create the music for the trailer?

Edit: It appears he did. It shall now be known as the Glass braam.


----------



## Consona (Apr 9, 2020)

The "concept" is there, yeah.  Seems like the music is from Glass, yes. Listening to the soundtrack right now, and now I know what does mr. Zimmer have on repeat on his playlist.


----------



## Henu (Apr 9, 2020)

A quick offtopic- I've never seen the movie, but I've _loved_ the soundtrack for about 20 years. :D


----------



## Jon W (Apr 15, 2020)

It almost sounded like a didgeridoo to me so I Goog'd it.

From vsl.co.at:

"The _dung_ is an almost five meter long giant trumpet from Tibet with a broad and shallow mouthpiece. It is played by Buddhist monks using the same circular breathing technique as on the didgeridoo. This technique makes particularly long notes possible."

Info about the Kundun soundtrack by Glass, from the LA Times, at the time:









The Transcendent Sounds of 'Kundun'


Commentary: Philip Glass' score isn't concerned with beginnings and endings, much like Martin Scorsese's film about the Dalai Lama.




www.latimes.com


----------

